# طريقة صناعة معجون الجلي



## طالب علم صغير (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه معلومة جيدة لمن يريد التطبيق 
طريقة صناعة معجون الجلي
المقادير 
1كغ حمض السلفونيك
125غ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم (قطرونة)
550 غ C M C تركي او هذا الموجود عندنا
250 غ سلفات لا مائية 
100 غ غليسرين
30 غ عطر النوع حسب الرغبة 

طريقة التحضير 
1 - نذيب ال سي ام سي في 8 كغ ماء وتترك 5 ساعات وتحرك كل فترة ليتم الذوبان بشكل كامل 
2 - يوضع حمض السلفونيك تدريجيا مع التحريك الجيد
3 - يضاف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بعد حله بماء مالح 375 غ ولا يضاف كله وانما شوي شوي مع اخذ معيار الحموضة كلما اضفت منه
4 - تضاف السلفات والغليسرين والعطر و20 غ من الفورمول للحفظ
وصار عندنا 10 كغ تقريبا من معجون الجلي الجيد جدا 
ملاحظة
قرأت هذه المعلومات من كتاب عادي وطبقتها وحرفت حتى وصلت لهذة التركيبة وانا لست كيميائيا ومعلوماتي في الكيمياء بسيطة لذا ارجو من الاخوة الكيميائيين تصحيح الاخطاء ان وجدت ولهم جزيل الشكر




:28:


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (23 أغسطس 2008)

هل سلفات لزياده القوام وهى سلفات الصوديوم


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

نتشوق الي المزيد عن الصناعات


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

ونرجو ان تكون هذا البديه


----------



## طالب علم صغير (26 أغسطس 2008)

راميدا قال:


> هل سلفات لزياده القوام وهى سلفات الصوديوم


 الاخ راميدا شكرا للمرور 
واعتذر عن اعطائك معلومات لا اعرفها فالسلفات اعرف انها سلفات لامائية لكن صوديوم بوتاسيوم لا اعرف فعذرا


----------



## طالب علم صغير (26 أغسطس 2008)

العنيد الاول قال:


> ونرجو ان تكون هذا البديه


 اخي العنيد شكرا على مرورك
وارجو ان لاتكون عنيدا جدا 
بامكانك المتابعة في موضوع نادي المنظفات متابعة الجديد


----------



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (15 فبراير 2013)

أخي الكريم ما اسم الكتاب الذي قرأت فيه المعلومة


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

الcmc انواع كتلي و خيطي وقطني


----------

